

Weapons Directed by Robots, Not Humans, Raise Ethical Questions - dnetesn
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/12/science/weapons-directed-by-robots-not-humans-raise-ethical-questions.html?ref=science

======
avmich
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&pr...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fskaz.pro%2F%25D0%259F%25D0%25BE%25D0%25BB%25D0%25BD%25D0%25B0%25D1%258F-%25D0%25B2%25D0%25B5%25D1%2580%25D1%2581%25D0%25B8%25D1%258F%2F%25D0%259F%25D0%25BE%25D0%25BA%25D1%2580%25D0%25BE%25D0%25B2%25D1%2581%25D0%25BA%25D0%25B8%25D0%25B9-%25D0%2592%25D0%25BB%25D0%25B0%25D0%25B4%25D0%25B8%25D0%25BC%25D0%25B8%25D1%2580%2F%25D0%25A1%25D0%25B0%25D0%25BC%25D0%25B0%25D1%258F-%25D0%25BF%25D0%25BE%25D1%2581%25D0%25BB%25D0%25B5%25D0%25B4%25D0%25BD%25D1%258F%25D1%258F-%25D0%25B2-%25D0%25BC%25D0%25B8%25D1%2580%25D0%25B5-%25D0%25B2%25D0%25BE%25D0%25B9%25D0%25BD%25D0%25B0&edit-
text=&act=url)

